# Doom 3 - The Dark Mod



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2009)

*Doom 3 - The Dark Mod (Jetzt als Standalone-Version)*

Hallo liebe Community!



UPDATE: Die Dark Mod ist jetzt in einer Standalone-Version verfügbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> *„The Dark Mod“ als Standalone-Version erschienen*
> 
> Während „Thief“ in der für den Februar 2014 angekündigten Neuauflage von Fans noch skeptisch beäugt wird, erscheint  nun mit „The Dark Mod 2.0“ ein viel gepriesener, geistiger Nachfolger  der ursprünglichen Serienteile als kostenlose Stand-Alone-Version.    Benötigte der Mod in seiner ersten, bereits im Oktober 2009  veröffentlichten Fassung noch Doom 3 als Basis, fällt diese  Voraussetzung nun weg. Version 2.0 mit einer Download-Größe  von zwei Gigabyte ist eigenständig auf Windows- und Linux-Rechnern  lauffähig. Neben visuellen Verbesserungen wurde außerdem die KI  überarbeitet, sie soll nun unberechenbarer agieren und auf Geräusche,  die nun situationsabhängig aus Objekt und Kontaktfläche erzeugt werden,  besser reagieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hol den uralten Thread mal wieder hoch, denn es gibt Neues zum Dark Mod. Damals als Mod für Doom 3 gestartet und jetzt ist dieser Mod als alleinlauffähige Version veröffentlicht worden: „The Dark Mod“ als Standalone-Version erschienen - ComputerBase
Man kann es also jetzt spielen, ohne Doom 3 haben zu müssen.
Das ist sicher eine tolle Sache für alle, die sich die Zeit bis zum neuen Thief vertreiben möchten.


----------

